# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Maintenance Plan >  انتقال اطلاعات یک جدول به یک جدول مشابه

## m3raj_3

سلام
من میخوام اطلاعات یه جدول رو بریزم تو یه جدول دیگه با ساختار مشابه
یعنی 2 تا جدول دارم که نام فیلدهای ان مثلا نام نام خانوادگی و شماره تماس است
و 1000 تا رکورد هم در این ثبت شده
و یک بانک دیگه  دارم که میخوام اطلاعات بانک اول رو به بانک دوم بریزم
و فقط مجبورم اطلاعات رو انتقال بدم

----------


## Galawij

سلام، 
در بانک دوم، جدول مورد نظرتون را حذف کنید و از طریق Export کردن روی بانک اولتون، اطلاعات را به بانک دوم انتقال بدید، از این طریق جدولتون را به همراه تمام رکوردهاش انتقال داده می شود. اینم عکسش:
Untitled-1.jpg

----------


## pezhvakco

INSERT INTO DataBase_1.TableName_1
SELECT     *
FROM         DataBase_2.TableName_2
این کد دستور داده های یک جدول (TableName_1) از پایگاه داده مورد نظر رو (DataBase_1) رو به جدول (TableName_2) از پایگاه داده مورد نظر رو دومی (DataBase_2) میبره .
اگه ساختار هر دو جدول یکسان نبود باید نام ستون ها و در صورت نیاز کد نویسی برای ویرایش داده ها در زمان جایجایی نیز انجام بشه .
اگه دو جدول از یک پایگاه داده بود نیاز به نوشتن نام پایگاه داده ها نیست .

جستجو در همین سایت هم یک روش دیگه برای گرفتن پاسخ است که همیشگی است ..

----------

